# Do any of you use this tool?



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been looking at buying these plyers and I'm curious if any of ya'll have these and if you do are they worth the money? Thanks in advance.http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/d3338.html


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope.

Just one more tool to carry around.

My "regular" pliers and a screw driver do just fine.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

> Tightens 1/2" and 3/4" EMT or 1/2" rigid locknuts
> 
> 
> > I think that's a typo.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> My "regular" pliers and a screw driver do just fine.


I was thinking the samething, but it looks like it would come in handy in some situations.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They _might_ be handy if you were in the shop / warehouse doing production / prefab work.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I was thinking the samething, but it looks like it would come in handy in some situations.



For me, "some situations" is not a mitigating reason to weigh myself down with another tool.

Now if it was something really odd looking.then I'd buy:









*Klein Tools Introduces Bent-Nose NM Romex® Strippers*


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> For me, "some situations" is not a mitigating reason to weigh myself down with another tool.
> 
> Now if it was something really odd looking.then I'd buy:
> 
> ...


 That looks like a ton of fun trying to shove it in your pouch.....


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> That looks like a ton of fun trying to shove it in your pouch.....



...twice the fun when pulling it out!

It's more of a "show piece" :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Celtic said:


> My "regular" pliers and a screw driver do just fine.


I agree and easier to use screwdriver to ream inside of pipe and linemans to ream outside


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Klein sells that tool so they can tell you that they aren't warrantying a screwdriver because you tightened a locknut with it. That's abuse.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

It works great on S-Hooks and holding a locknut when a channel lock won't fit.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree and easier to use screwdriver to ream inside of pipe and linemans to ream outside


why cant you just shove the noce of the linemans in the pipe and git er done with just 1 tool rather than 2? Why would anyone "ream" anything with a screwdriver? Im not even sure I understand how someone would go about doing that.

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I prefer the klein reamer screwdriver personally, it's quicker and easier than linemans.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I prefer the klein reamer screwdriver personally, it's quicker and easier than linemans.


Thats what I use for 1/2 - 1" emt. WHen I work with rigid, I just use channellocks.

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thats what I use for 1/2 - 1" emt. WHen I work with rigid, I just use channellocks.
> 
> ~Matt


 I usually use a file for ridgid.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought a pair in the early 90's and used them a few times. I'm not even sure where they are anymore. I think I paid closer to 40 bucks for them, at the time. Not worth it.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

nothing beats using your chopping screwdriver n pliers to tighten lock nuts


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I own channel locks 960 or 860.. the pic below - it has its place, and does do a good job, a very good job in a few tight spots.










I dont use it daily, but I think it has paid for itself, in helping get the job done right.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

st0mps said:


> nothing beats using your chopping screwdriver n pliers to tighten lock nuts


An SDS hammer drill set on hammer only will kick your screwdriver n pliers butt.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> An SDS hammer drill set on hammer only will kick your screwdriver n pliers butt.


 I like that idea. I will have to remember that.:thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Klein sells that tool so they can tell you that they aren't warrantying a screwdriver because you tightened a locknut with it. That's abuse.


thats why I have craftsman screwdrivers.........the guys at sears said they would take back ANY broken craftsman tool for any reason, except if they see teethmarks in them.

I find broken pliers, etc, that the plumbers leave around on some sites, go and return the tool to them ( cause tool thieves are the scum of the earth) and they tell me not to bother. I tell them it can be replaced, and the tell me to keep em. Sweet deal, free tools and all I gotta do is take it back.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like craftsman screwdrivers also. I started carring them once they made the handle's like kleins.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> WHen I work with rigid, I just use channellocks.
> 
> ~Matt



Why not a file or the reamer?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

Craftsmen are good? I am looking into finding a new brand because I am sick of the Klein phillips screwdrivers twisting from a cross into almost a swastika looking shape.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the Klein conduit pliers and swear by them, I think they are very handy and not a problem to have in your back pocket.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why not a file or the reamer?



The reamer only works on EMT, and call it lazy, but I dont want to use a file - except when I am installing a mast. FOr branch circuits, the channellocks get the rough edges out good enough.

~Matt


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

CharlieKelly said:


> Craftsmen are good? I am looking into finding a new brand because I am sick of the Klein phillips screwdrivers twisting from a cross into almost a swastika looking shape.


Mine put up with a ton of abuse, and are still going strong....plus if they do crap out, you can exchange em.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The reamer only works on EMT, and call it lazy, but I dont want to use a file - except when I am installing a mast. FOr branch circuits, the channellocks get the rough edges out good enough.
> 
> ~Matt


No silly...a REAMER:










My bad...I didn't realize we were dealing with "good enough" here :whistling2:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Celtic said:


> No silly...a REAMER:


After going to the sex trade show up here, that tool will always look dirty to me somehow!!!.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> No silly...a REAMER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, and what for the outside of the pipe? channellocks fit in my toolbags... that plumbing tool wouldnt.:jester:

~Matt


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> An SDS hammer drill set on hammer only will kick your screwdriver n pliers butt.


Damn Bob...bringing the big guns out on them poor lil 1/2" locknuts....:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ok, and what for the outside of the pipe? channellocks fit in my toolbags... that plumbing tool wouldnt.:jester:
> 
> ~Matt


:blink:

WTF are you cutting the pipe with?
Rocks????

Threading???

It's NOT a plumbing tool...it's a reaming tool....344.28


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> After going to the sex trade show up here....



You better jump a plane _ quick_....










http://exxxoticany.com/


I like the pigeon before September :laughing: :laughing:

WTF?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> WTF are you cutting the pipe with?
> Rocks????
> ...




Settle down - I was joking about the reamer.

I cut pipe with a fine tooth 24TPI sawzall blade. Channellocks work well for the job. Company is too cheap to buy a threader, so I only use compression connectors.

~Matt


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Settle down - I was joking about the reamer.
> 
> I cut pipe with a fine tooth 24TPI sawzall blade. Channellocks work well for the job. Company is too cheap to buy a threader, so I only use compression connectors.
> 
> ~Matt


lol...you must be working for Gils Electric...:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

heywood said:


> lol...you must be working for Gils Electric...:laughing:



I was thinking "Bird Brain Electric"...no offense Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

heywood said:


> lol...you must be working for Gils Electric...:laughing:


DOnt know who that is, but we just do residential.... no real 'need' for a threader. Would be handy at times though.

~Matt


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

they're a particularly notorious commercial contractor out of the Oakland area.

they have a reputation for working apprentices for more hours than paid...but I didn't get into 595 so screw it anyways...got a much better deal up here.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A good file doesn't take but a couple passes to get the burrs out and I generally hit the threads to dull them slightly while im at it. If I dont I always have a hundred tiny cuts all filled with oil by the end of the day. 

Before someone says "just wear gloves" I've never been able to work with gloves, it's about like taking a bath with your socks on.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> An SDS hammer drill set on hammer only will kick your screwdriver n pliers butt.





william1978 said:


> I like that idea. I will have to remember that.:thumbsup:


It works great and I often have the hammer drill near me when running pipe.

I was kind of planing around doing this with a 4" steel lock nut on a steel connector. I am 100% certain I could have kept going until the lock nut cut entirely through the box.


----------

